
Dynamic Bézier Curves - based2
https://www.joshwcomeau.com/posts/dynamic-bezier-curves
======
bra-ket
for a great primer on Bézier Curves see
[https://pomax.github.io/bezierinfo/](https://pomax.github.io/bezierinfo/)

~~~
paulddraper
+1 fantastic, github-backed resource

------
jordigh
It reminds me of x-splines. The only implementation I've seen of them is in
Xfig. Each control node has a slider that lets you smoothly change between
approximating the node, exactly smoothly interpolating through the node, or
sharply (i.e. with a corner) interpolate through the node.

It was one of the first papers I ever read:

[https://static.aminer.org/pdf/PDF/000/593/089/x_splines_a_sp...](https://static.aminer.org/pdf/PDF/000/593/089/x_splines_a_spline_model_designed_for_the_end_user.pdf)

------
IvanK_net
It reminds me a 2D water simulation I made a few years ago (click to shake the
water) :)
[http://lib.ivank.net/?p=demos&d=water](http://lib.ivank.net/?p=demos&d=water)

------
santoriv
Only tangentially related, but if anyone wants to generate bezier animation
paths using jquery's animate function, several years ago I wrote a little
utility to help generate the input parameters.
[http://jqbezier.ericlesch.com](http://jqbezier.ericlesch.com)

